# Which Dump Trailer? Help....



## Moss Man (Mar 30, 2011)

I have narrowed my choices down to these two models at my friends trailer sales location, the deckover is a better deal($6900) money wise, they'll sell it at cost because someone ordered it and didn't pick it up. The low profile trailer is what I'm leaning toward because the sides don't swing down and there are stake pockets for sideboards. The low profile just looks like it would be more stable when towing. The deckover deck is huge, 8'x14'. I don't have the price on the low profile yet, I think it'll be close to the deckover, maybe slightly more even. The sides flip down on the deckover and I can't think of alot of things I would need that for? Maybe hauling lumber, but I rarely do that. 
The trailer will mostly haul 1.5 to 2 cords of firewood and occasionally haul small tractors and small to mid sized cars.

I think this one might actually have a better height deck than the low profile for dumping firewood;

http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=D7

The low profile;
PJ Trailers - 83" Low Pro Dump (DL)

The deckover;
PJ Trailers - 96" Deckover Dump (D8)


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 30, 2011)

If you load by hand a lot get the lo pro trailer. If you use an elevator or front loader get the deck over. Loose firewood makes a nice even load and you won't have trouble with it swaying. I would get the power up power down on it. You live in a cold area. The gravity down takes a long time in the winter when the fluid is cold. I have thought about putting a heater on the hydraulic tank for the winter because of this. I would sell you my Bri-Mar 14x7 dump with new tires for 4k. To bad it would cost you a grand to come and get it. I found one local I like better.

Scott


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 30, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> If you load by hand a lot get the lo pro trailer. If you use an elevator or front loader get the deck over. Loose firewood makes a nice even load and you won't have trouble with it swaying. I would get the power up power down on it. You live in a cold area. The gravity down takes a long time in the winter when the fluid is cold. I have thought about putting a heater on the hydraulic tank for the winter because of this. I would sell you my Bri-Mar 14x7 dump with new tires for 4k. To bad it would cost you a grand to come and get it. I found one local I like better.
> 
> Scott




Yeah, I have 2 conveyors, so the sideboard height isn't a concern. I don't handle the wood much, the machinery does most of it.

I think this is the compromise, not low but not quite as high as the deckover. The sides are solid and the stake pockets are built in. I'm getting prices on the newer ones tomorrow.

PJ Trailers - 83" Tandem Axle Dump (D7)


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 30, 2011)

The picture of the last opne says it has 5200# axles. Those are to lite. You need at least 6k and 7k is even better. A good dump trailer will weigh 4-5k empty. They are heavy and need heavy axles for 2 cords.

Scott


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 30, 2011)

Im not a fan of single ram dumps. Especially if you carry ANY soils. 

But the low pro I like better, you would like it better.


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 30, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> The picture of the last opne says it has 5200# axles. Those are to lite. You need at least 6k and 7k is even better. A good dump trailer will weigh 4-5k empty. They are heavy and need heavy axles for 2 cords.
> 
> Scott



I thought the same thing, but if you scan the page the 14' has the option for 7000 lb axles and the scissor lift which is what I would get.


----------



## bundysgn (Mar 30, 2011)

*pj trailers*

i have a 14' gn pj dump trailer (d7). that thing is built like a tank.i put 6 ton of coal on it and it dumps it as if it was a load of feathers.pulls great an has slide in ramps to. good investment.i'm very happy


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Mar 30, 2011)

i own the cam lo pro version dump 8x10 single ram ,handles a thrown in cord real nice but due to the low bed height i always have to pull out from under the load . deck is 21 inches from ground so its nice for loading and driving small machines up the ramps .the single ram is at a disadvantage when its loaded heavy to the front with stone/shale/soil , i keep a hi lift mechanical jack on the head board to help the hydraulics overcome that 1st 6 inches of lift then its good to go , this thing is the best purchase ive made ,like having a dump truck with none of the maint/ins/ reqs . good luck with your decision whatever you end up with ,they all have perks jk


----------



## Moss Man (Mar 30, 2011)

bundysgn said:


> i have a 14' gn pj dump trailer (d7). that thing is built like a tank.i put 6 ton of coal on it and it dumps it as if it was a load of feathers.pulls great an has slide in ramps to. good investment.i'm very happy


 
I'm leaning towards that one pretty hard, 14' with 7000 lb axles and the scissor lift. Firewood is the main load for us, cars and small equipment is next after that. Well, I just noticed yours is a gooseneck, I'll more than likely be getting the bumper pull so my business partner can pull with his truck too. Also, the goosenecks are just heavy enough to limit my gross loads because my 3500 SRW is only rated to pull 10,000 lbs.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the low-profile, its o.k. and better than nothing BUT I am looking for the right deal on a deck over, and more importantly get "barn doors" not a tail gate style...

Deck over will dump into a pile, rather than a line of firewood...and the tailgate style gate digs in and scores peoples lawns...

I pull this 6x12 with my Dakota (yes its rated for the weight) and as long as I put all the weight on the axles it handles great, and rides fine. Doesn't sway at highway speeds either...

The Dakota has 190,000 miles, original engine and tranny...

View attachment 178110
View attachment 178111


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 30, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> I have the low-profile, its o.k. and better than nothing BUT I am looking for the right deal on a deck over, and more importantly get "barn doors" not a tail gate style...
> 
> Deck over will dump into a pile, rather than a line of firewood...and the tailgate style gate digs in and scores peoples lawns...
> 
> ...


 
not sure why they are showing up so small??


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 30, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> i keep a hi lift mechanical jack on the head board to help the hydraulics overcome that 1st 6 inches of lift then its good to go ,


 
I keep a 2x8 under the front of my dumps. Getting the 1 1/2 of lift out of the way makes it a lot easier on the trailer. My trailers are all dual cylinder so they work pretty good anyway but it helps.


Scott


----------



## mybowtie (Mar 31, 2011)

Check out the loadtrail dumps. Built like a brick****house. 
Nephew has a7x14, 14k. twin cyl, power up/down, 3 way gate. 
Built as good if not better then the cams and pj's


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 1, 2011)

I pulled the trigger and ordered the trailer today, it should be here by the end of April or early may. I am somewhat excited actually. PJ has a deal going right now, no money down, no interest and no payments for 6 months. That cinched the deal for me, I'll be in a much better position to pay it off in the fall after all the firewood is delivered. I ordered this one, the PJ D7 14' 14,000 lb Scissor lift. Not the low profile and not the deckover, an in between compromise;


----------



## woodman6666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Scott you should be able to adjust your float down speed, but if you cant on your trailer you can add an adjustable set screw, I put one on one of my trucks and it helps. Just thought I would share.
Scott[/QUOTE]


----------



## albhb3 (Apr 1, 2011)

the only problem I know of is that center will bend with enough weightin it and they lift no where near to what they can hold but nice trailer I like them PJs


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought a second trailer today, twas a good deal and now my business partner and I can both make deliveries and have a trailer under the processor at all times. 

It's a Downeaster Deckover 6'x10' 10,000 GVWR and the only issue I can see with it is that it has the one piece gate and we'll need to convert that to some type of firewood gate. Probably a barn door set up, but higher to the top of the sideboard height. This is the trailer, please let me know if you have converted the gate style or have some ideas on how to convert it. This is not the actual trailer, the one I bought doesn't have the metal sideboards.

DownEaster MFG Dump trailer page


----------



## psu927 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 6 by 10 low profile dump trailer with 3500 pound axles and it handles anything I ever asked it to. not the best made trailer but I only paid 1500 bucks for it so I can't complain.  I do want to get a 12 or 14 foot one sometime (when I can afford it or find a good deal)


----------



## chiefs584ever (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought a PJ low dump 2 years ago and it was the best investement that I made for hauling wood. I bought a tandem axle dump. 12 footer and it has handled everythign I have given it. Just get ready for all of the people that will ask to borrow it. I do not loan it out, but people sure see the need to ask to borrow it.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 3, 2011)

chiefs584ever said:


> I bought a PJ low dump 2 years ago and it was the best investement that I made for hauling wood. I bought a tandem axle dump. 12 footer and it has handled everythign I have given it. Just get ready for all of the people that will ask to borrow it. I do not loan it out, but people sure see the need to ask to borrow it.



I hear you about loaning certain things out, I used to loan my woodsplitter to close family and friends and every single time it came back something was either missing or broken. It was surprising that it could even be damaged, it is built rugged as he**.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 3, 2011)

I already ordered the PJ bumper pull trailer and I am now wondering if not getting the gooseneck might have been a mistake. The gooseneck is over 600 lbs heavier than the bumper pull, which cuts into my load capacity as far as the truck goes. I have read so darn many comments about how once you go to goosenecks for heavier loads, you never look back. Another issue is cost, the gooseneck is obviously going to be more and then there;s the need to set my truck up for gooseneck. My truck is alredy equipped with everything I need for bumper pull, so there is no associated costs for me there. I just hate to sink tons more money into this, but at the same time I don't want to be almost there and regret not taking the "Gooseneck Plunge"!!!

I think I could change my order monday.


----------

